# PSC RESTE + Problem mit Apex



## hann3s123 (18. Mai 2019)

Servus Leute, 
Sind 2 verschiedene Themen, wollte aber nicht 2 Beiträge aufmachen, hängen aber miteinander zusammen.

Hat hier jemand noch zufällig ne alte Paysafecard rumfliegen, auf denen noch so ca 90 ct rumfliegen? Würde mich sehr freuen, müsste mir dann nicht extra nochmal ne 10er PSC holen, da mein Paypal seit ein paar Tagen, aus welchen Gründen auch immmer, nicht mehr funktioniert.

Zocke momentan ziemlich viel Apex, (und damit jeztzt zum 2ten Problem) allerdings läuft das auf meinem Pc einfach nicht vernünftig, habe einfach keinen Ton. Habe schon mehrmals neu installiert, Einstellung durchforstet, sowohl Ingame als auch in Windows, bekomme das einfach nicht behoben. Ist das einzige Spiel was Probleme macht, und finde einfach den Grund nicht.
Deswegen spiel ich das jetzt auf Xbox, jetzt ist aber leider mein Gold ausgelaufen, hab hier noch 2 alte psc's rumfliegen, aber dann fehlen mir halt leider 89ct, und wollte mir wie gesagt, nicht extra dafür ne neue 10Psc holen.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar! 

Grüße


----------

